
Copycat Kings: Three Brothers Are Cloning the Web and Are Making Billions - jl87
http://thehustle.co/rocket-internet-oliver-samwer
======
elmar
Rocket internet doesn't do 0 to 1 it only does 1 to N

(didn't get it, read "Zero to One" Peter Thiel)

